
Arm Announces Neoverse Infrastructure IP Branding and Future Roadmap - apress
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13475/arm-announces-neoverse-infrastructure-ip-branding-future-roadmap
======
hajile
Any word about when they'll be catching up to Apple?

Crickets about AMD K12 successor (TBA?). Qualcomm's given up custom design.
Nvidia's Transmeta-based project Denver was a bit of a bust (no recent work?).

That leaves Samsung, Apple, and ARM with ARM making up the vast majority of
designs. They really need a design that's way faster than A76.

~~~
wmf
_Any word about when they 'll be catching up to Apple?_

I guess never is a word.

 _Crickets about AMD K12 successor (TBA?)._

Has been dead for years. AMD is being very careful about not spreading
themselves too thin.

 _Nvidia 's Transmeta-based project Denver was a bit of a bust (no recent
work?)._

Xavier just came out in June with updated Carmel cores.

You might also be forgetting ThunderX2 and Ampere eMAG.

------
kevin_thibedeau
Whole lot of marketing-ese and nothing about what distinguishes Neoverse from
Cortex. Well done ARM.

------
arminiusreturns
One thing arm has which I find interesting is mbedssl, which used to be called
polarssl. I feel like we could use a nice slim and efficient ssl alternative.

